

What it's really like to work for a tech giant - dfischer
https://medium.com/@tommycm/what-it-s-really-like-to-work-for-a-tech-giant-4462fd18ce19

======
mojoe
The title bugs me. I don't think this story describes a standard experience
working for a tech giant.

------
Twirrim
There are tech giants like this? How bizarre. Why would anyone spend even a
week working for such a place?

------
SQL2219
Kind of depressing, reads like 1984.

~~~
bjwbell
I think that was the point. But this really is about what it's like to have a
bad manager.

Good places couldn't give two figs if you miss the team softball meeting or
have/don't have coffee.

